# New to Cairo



## Sujith_Thomas (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have been recently offered a job in Cairo. I am currently in Jeddah KSA and have been asked to relocate to Cairo. The HQ is in Nasr City. I have a few concerns that would like getting addressed,

1. Do we have a lot of Indian Expats around Cairo?
2. Is Indian Groceries easy to find?
3. is Nasr City a safe place to stay? How far is it from Katameya Heights?
4. I have a 2009 Toyota Prado. Is it possible for me to bring it over to Cairo?

Thanks in advance,

Regards,

Sujith


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sujith_Thomas said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been recently offered a job in Cairo. I am currently in Jeddah KSA and have been asked to relocate to Cairo. The HQ is in Nasr City. I have a few concerns that would like getting addressed,
> 
> ...




Hello and welcome to the forum


Yes there must be quite a few Indian expats as I have watched them play cricket against the BCA.

Not sure about the groceries but spices etc are easily found.

Yes Nasr City is a safe place.. but if your working in Katameya Heights you would be better living there.

Yes it is possible to bring your car... Will it be easy and cost affective... No.


Maiden


----------



## Sujith_Thomas (Jan 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> 
> Yes there must be quite a few Indian expats as I have watched them play cricket against the BCA.
> ...


Thanks for the info Maiden. I will be living in Katameya Height and working in Nasr City. I just wanted to make sure that Nasr is safe in case Katameya Heights is a bit far.

When you say that its gonna be expensive to bring my car, could you please provide a bit more details. My boss told me that I can have my car brought in thru an agent and then ship it out after 6 months for a few days for a fee and then bring it right back in again. However, the information i read elsewhere contradicts what my boss told me.

Thanks again for the quick reply.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sujith_Thomas said:


> Thanks for the info Maiden. I will be living in Katameya Height and working in Nasr City. I just wanted to make sure that Nasr is safe in case Katameya Heights is a bit far.
> 
> When you say that its gonna be expensive to bring my car, could you please provide a bit more details. My boss told me that I can have my car brought in thru an agent and then ship it out after 6 months for a few days for a fee and then bring it right back in again. However, the information i read elsewhere contradicts what my boss told me.
> 
> Thanks again for the quick reply.




Sorry no I cant give you more details as to costs but there are plenty of threads on the subject if you have a trawl through. Your boss is not correct in what he says.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sujith_Thomas said:


> Thanks for the info Maiden. I will be living in Katameya Height and working in Nasr City. I just wanted to make sure that Nasr is safe in case Katameya Heights is a bit far.
> 
> When you say that its gonna be expensive to bring my car, could you please provide a bit more details. My boss told me that I can have my car brought in thru an agent and then ship it out after 6 months for a few days for a fee and then bring it right back in again. However, the information i read elsewhere contradicts what my boss told me.
> 
> Thanks again for the quick reply.


Hi Sujith,

Katameya Heights is not that far from Nasr City, but it also depends on what spot of Nasr City your workplace is at and, of course, on the dreaded Cairo rush hour. To give you an idea, you can drive into Nasr City in less than 20 minutes when there is no traffic, but if you work say 8am-4pm you will get caught in traffic and will probable spend no less than 1 hour each way. 

Bear in mind some bits of Nasr City are extremely congested  I would not want to live there, Katameya Heights is a lot nicer , cleaner and greener.


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

*Hi Sujith*

Hey Sujith...Do you mind sending you contact no to my email address at


----------



## anandsdk (Mar 15, 2011)

Sorry Maiden...if we do not have the option to send PM's...then how wil we contact anyone...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi. ONce you are a regular poster the private me ease facility will kick in

Maiden


----------

